
Show HN: A JavaScript debugger (press Go to debug bubble sort) - zubairq
http://appshare.co
======
zubairq
This is a simple app which can be used to build and debug small Javascript
apps. Ask me any questions that you may have

~~~
divby0
This is a very cool app. how did you implement the `steps`. i meant how
exactly the state is saved for the entire program?

~~~
zubairq
Thanks. To implement the steps I take the Javascript source code, then I use
Esprima to parse the code and insert Javascript lines to trace the variable
values:

[http://esprima.org/](http://esprima.org/)

The code is open source and available on Github too:

[https://github.com/zubairq/appshare](https://github.com/zubairq/appshare)

